# HELP! Why is my nandroid not restoring...



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

When CM4DX was first released, I used the monster all in one to go from .596 back to .340 then install CM7 in one session. I then updated using nightlies, eventually updating my radio via the standalone .13 updater.

Yesterday, I decided to give the GB kernel version of CM7 a try since the camera fix was in. I had some problems and really needed a working phone today so I SBF'd to .340, installed the latest nightly, updated my radio then restored my nandroid. My phone booted up to something similar to a fresh install with some of my apps installed, a bunch missing and what looks like a bunch of things not as I left them.

I've gone back a number of times and tried to restore the nandroid again, wiping system/data/cache, restoring with system mounted/unmounted, using the original monster CM7 then restoring, restoring system and data from advanced backup/restore and probably a few things that I can't remember. None of the things I've tried got me back to the way my phone was.

I am one hour away from heading out the door and I don't have a ton of time (which is why I opted to restore the nandroid instead of pounding away at the GB kernel version of CM7). If anyone has the "secret" it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Figured I'd close the loop on this one. I went back and restored a previous backup without having any of the issue I had with this one (it was done a week previous). So it appears that the backup was bad. This has happened to me in the past. I'd love to know what the mechanism is for creating non working backups. I wound up restoring my apps via TiBu and acknowledging that I lost my settings.

For now, I'll just keep in mind that a combination of nandroid and a app/settings back up is probably required anytime I need to get back to normal.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You have to use the 2-part installer then restore your back-up

If the problem persists let us know.

2-Part


----------



## berto1014 (Jun 14, 2011)

Where did you get the Gingerbread kernel of cm4dx?


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

berto1014 said:


> Where did you get the Gingerbread kernel of cm4dx?


I flashed the rooted 602 then installed the cm7 for gingerbread found in the dx cm7 forum here at rootzwiki.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------

